# konfigurieren des rtl8367rb sitches (ralink SoC board)

## snikkers

hi leute,

habe auf unserem board (rt3662f cpu, mips32el) gentoo gebaut und hänge nun beim netzwerk fest. der lan switch (rtl8367rb) treiber konnte mit einem openwrt system bereits erfolgreich getestet werden.

die konfiguration dazu:

```

root@OpenWrt:/# cat /etc/config/network 

config interface 'loopback'

        option ifname 'lo'

        option proto 'static'

        option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'

        option netmask '255.0.0.0'

config interface 'lan'

        option ifname 'eth0.1'

        option type 'bridge'

        option proto 'static'

        option ipaddr '192.168.1.1'

        option netmask '255.255.255.0'

root@OpenWrt:/# 
```

die interfaces:

```

root@OpenWrt:/# ifconfig 

br-lan    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:22:33:44:55  

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5576 (5.4 KiB)  TX bytes:182 (182.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:22:33:44:55  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:340 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:363648 (355.1 KiB)  TX bytes:63799 (62.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:5 

eth0.1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:22:33:44:55  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5576 (5.4 KiB)  TX bytes:458 (458.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:378 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:378 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:25352 (24.7 KiB)  TX bytes:25352 (24.7 KiB)

```

kram aus /proc/net/vlan/*

```
root@OpenWrt:/# cat /proc/net/vlan/config 

VLAN Dev name    | VLAN ID

Name-Type: VLAN_NAME_TYPE_RAW_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD

eth0.1         | 1  | eth0

root@OpenWrt:/# cat /proc/net/vlan/eth0.1 

eth0.1  VID: 1   REORDER_HDR: 1  dev->priv_flags: 4001

         total frames received           13

          total bytes received         1676

      Broadcast/Multicast Rcvd            0

      total frames transmitted            5

       total bytes transmitted          274

Device: eth0

INGRESS priority mappings: 0:0  1:0  2:0  3:0  4:0  5:0  6:0 7:0

 EGRESS priority mappings: 

root@OpenWrt:/# 
```

kram aus /sys/devices/platform/*

```

root@OpenWrt:/# ls /sys/devices/platform/*

/sys/devices/platform/uevent

/sys/devices/platform/alarmtimer:

driver     modalias   subsystem  uevent

/sys/devices/platform/physmap-flash.0:

modalias   subsystem  uevent

/sys/devices/platform/ramips-wdt:

driver     modalias   subsystem  uevent

/sys/devices/platform/ramips_eth.0:

driver          ramips_mdio:05  ramips_mdio:0d  ramips_mdio:15  ramips_mdio:1d

mdio_bus        ramips_mdio:06  ramips_mdio:0e  ramips_mdio:16  ramips_mdio:1e

modalias        ramips_mdio:07  ramips_mdio:0f  ramips_mdio:17  ramips_mdio:1f

ramips_mdio:00  ramips_mdio:08  ramips_mdio:10  ramips_mdio:18  subsystem

ramips_mdio:01  ramips_mdio:09  ramips_mdio:11  ramips_mdio:19  uevent

ramips_mdio:02  ramips_mdio:0a  ramips_mdio:12  ramips_mdio:1a

ramips_mdio:03  ramips_mdio:0b  ramips_mdio:13  ramips_mdio:1b

ramips_mdio:04  ramips_mdio:0c  ramips_mdio:14  ramips_mdio:1c

/sys/devices/platform/regulatory.0:

modalias   subsystem  uevent

/sys/devices/platform/rt3883-ehci:

companion            pools                uframe_periodic_max

driver               subsystem            usb1

modalias             uevent

/sys/devices/platform/rt3883-ohci:

driver     modalias   pools      subsystem  uevent     usb2

/sys/devices/platform/rtl8367b:

driver       modalias     rtl8367b:01  rtl8367b:03  subsystem

mdio_bus     rtl8367b:00  rtl8367b:02  rtl8367b:04  uevent

/sys/devices/platform/serial8250:

driver     modalias   subsystem  tty        uevent
```

das ist die minimale konfiguration, mit der ich eine andere kiste anpingen kann.

jetzt muss ich dieses setup auf einem gentoo-system durchführen. wo soll ich anfangen und wie gehe ich am besten vor? das thema netzwerke ist leider nicht so meins.  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

In der /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.11.8/net.example.bz2 gibt es einige Beispiele zum Thema VLAN. Konfiguriert wird in der /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## snikkers

hi bell. standard vlan ist ja kein problem. auf diesem board funktioniert das leider nicht so einfach.  :Wink:  sobald ich zu hause bin, versuche ich das problem besser zu beschreiben.

----------

